# Setting up my first Game Controller.



## Reality (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey guys. Just yesterday I picked up my very first Mac game controller. The controller is a simple plug and play. Which means it has HID Peripheral Support Mac OS X 10.2. In the instructions and setup manual though says it works with anything later then that. Which is good as I have OS X v10.3.8.

My trouble is though, I cant configure this controller in any game. I don't own any actually Mac computer games but the ones that came with Jaguar. So I was using Deimos Rising to test it out. What's happening is that no button's response (When I press it) is picked up by the configure window.  I'm under the impression that the controller is not sending any info to my Mac. 

Here is the steps I take to maybe help trouble shoot. 
1. I plug in the controller into the USB port.
2. The controller lights up.
3. I start up Deimos Rising.
4. Deimos Rising recognizes there is a controller plug in and lets me in the controller configure options.  
5. I then try to set up my controls but I only get "???" responses. 

I tired other things that lead me to believe its this controller. For example I have both emulators Snes9x and Boycott Advance on my Mac. Both have controller support but when I try to set it up I get the same dead results. So yeah, I'm kinda stuck here and was hoping your guys can help. Do you think these problems could be a Mac thing, or do I need to take this controller back to the store for a new one?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 27, 2005)

You may want to give USBOverdrive a try... it lets you configure just about any mouse, trackball, joystick or gamepad:

http://www.usboverdrive.com/


----------



## Reality (Apr 27, 2005)

Well, I have that and to my surprise it responds to ever single button on this controller where nothing else did before. I'm not sure if I understand how I configure it with USB Overdrive though, and even if the games I play will go with those settings.


----------



## starfox99 (Apr 27, 2005)

You could also try Gamepad Companion at carvware.com. I downloaded a demo a while to use with my Logitech Wingman wireless controller (my first ever Mac gamepad). I have been using it with World of Warcraft when I want a break from the mouse, and it works great with Snes9x. It's very easy to use. When my demo ran out, I missed it so much I just had to register it. I'm on the verge of trying to set it up to work in the Finder  or Safari


----------

